

TechCrunch Not Attending Launch Conference - jedwhite
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2011/02/is_techcrunch_b.php

======
il
So, this is basically all speculation based on the fact that no Techcrunch
writer has applied for press credentials? How does this compare to other
conferences?

It seems to me that Arrington doesn't really give a damn after getting
acquired, and Calacanis is fanning the flames to create controversy/get
attention.

The other explanation is that AOL acquired TechCrunch in part for the
lucrative and growing conference business, and is putting pressure on its
writers to play down the importance of a direct competitor. Again, no facts,
just conjecture.

I don't know enough about Arrington to pass judgment, but I'm instinctively
wary of any piece that tries to frame any controversy as a black and white
battle of good vs. evil.

------
YuriNiyazov
Why does the paragraph repeat three times? Is there no one proofreading this
before hitting submit?

------
mkr-hn
"If there are no TechCrunch writers registered then clearly Mr Arrington is
deliberately boycotting the conference and that means he is also likely to be
adding to his Enemies List, the companies and people that have supported
Launch. This means people such as Dave McClure, Chris Sacca, Kevin Rose,
George Zachery and others, are on that list. "

\----

That's quite a bit to infer and assert. There are too many other possible
explanations for the most damning to rise to the top so easily.

------
g0atbutt
Does anyone have contact information for Jason? I'd love to get a hold of him.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Go into the bathroom, turn off all the lights, light a candle, repeat the
phrase "bloody mary" thirteen times, and he'll appear for you.

Or, you can just email him at the address listed on his website,
<http://calacanis.com/>, which is jason@calacanis.com ;-)

~~~
g0atbutt
No dice on the first one, so I tried your second method and had success.
Thanks for the tip!

